# Stone from Pink Foam



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

I had a PM request on more pictures of how I carved up pink foam to look like Stone. This was last years prop and some of you may have already seen this I think I posted it here. I have these photos on a server that has a dynamic IP so if this link ever dies, go to http://users.rcn.com/airscapes and once redirected substitute the IP you get for airscapes for the dead one.
Note: click the thumb nails and there is text under the larger photo on many of the pictures
http://65.78.32.161:888/2006prop/index.html

Finished prop test vid


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this technique. The stone is about as close to real as you'll get. I used a dremel to route the grout lines on some walls last year. It went pretty quick but the lines are wide. Roughing them up with the wire wheels is perfect. I saw this on MOM last year and am glad to see a review.


----------

